# Crack in vivarium..



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Its a glass vivarium and its cracked at the bottom, is there any way of fixing it? its nothing major...just wondered!!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

"autoglass repair, autoglass replace!"


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

You could take out the bottom bit of glass and replace with a new bit and then silicone the new bit in. Easy enough to do...

Otherwise you could silicone the crack which would stop any sharp edges doing damage and make it watertight again.


----------



## Mitch (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi 
You could replace the bottom piece of glass but is a slight chance of breaking or cracking more if not careful. 
Best option would just be to put some silicone over the crack. 
Should be fine. 
Just leave it for 24 hours and give it a good wash afterwards. 
Ive replaced glass before but the tanks are never quite the same. 
Byyeeee


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've got a tank as well with a crack in the bottom. At the minute it's got a baby royal in but when he moves out i'm considering siliconing a sheet of plexi glass over the base of the tank.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

thanx 4 the help everyone!! x


----------



## beardy daz (May 31, 2007)

u could always silicone a piece of perspex or greenhouse glass over the crack that will do the job better doing it now before it gets worse
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

